# Nail Gun Safety



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

The mission of Duke University's Web site, Nail Gun Safety is to prevent nail gun injuries, which hospitalize more construction workers than any other tool-related injury and are responsible for approximately 37,000 emergency room visits annualy.

Very good web site. 

www.nailgunfacts.org


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

I've only been hit about 6 times at best count.
Worst was tapping a top plate into place with the frame. I got a 16 that cracked a finger bone. All the others were 16ga. finish nails that would go in at one spot and come out elsewhere when doing light trim work. Many times, there is no way to hold something in place except by hand and hope for the best. They do NOT travel a straight line.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

:no:


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

We had a guy get him self with a framing nailer too, 30+ years of experience and common sense. Accidents happen and a 16 going in your hand can not feel good.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

same,lots of common sense but accidents happen, shot myself in finger with roofin gun.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Interloc said:


> same,lots of common sense but accidents happen, shot myself in finger with roofin gun.


 will all that common sense! You don't need safety, I think the world came to an end.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

1985gt said:


> will all that common sense! You don't need safety, I think the world came to an end.


 i take it your another without common sense, must be alot of dumb ppl running around with no common sense..no wonder you all need safety clowns.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Interloc said:


> i take it your another without common sense, must be alot of dumb ppl running around with no common sense..no wonder you all need safety clowns.


Good try didn't work


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

1985gt said:


> Good try didn't work


 no but it answered my question


----------



## smithdavid (Mar 12, 2012)

Move forward, not backward, when nailing horizontal areas.




--------------
roofing contractor


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

I had a guy shoot him self in the knee with a roofing gun.....he let out a loud YOOOWWWLL, grabbed his claw hammer...yanked the nail out, and kept on working.

I saw more accidents in roofing with people using AJC hatchets cutting themselves with the blade than I have nail gun accidents. My 1st winter hand nailing with an AJC I had a sweat shirt that by end of winter.......did not have but a few threads left on the right shoulder..


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Billy Luttrell said:


> I had a guy shoot him self in the knee with a roofing gun.....he let out a loud YOOOWWWLL, grabbed his claw hammer...yanked the nail out, and kept on working.
> 
> I saw more accidents in roofing with people using AJC hatchets cutting themselves with the blade than I have nail gun accidents. My 1st winter hand nailing with an AJC I had a sweat shirt that by end of winter.......did not have but a few threads left on the right shoulder..


 This is funnee you shook some old memorys, but your right, thinkin about it I have seen more self damage hand nailin then with a gun...


----------



## scottbrew (Jun 30, 2012)

*security issue*

Though it is common sense issue, safety measures will improves security standards. Home improvement jobs often call for risky practices. Nailing is not the exception.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

I thought this was relevent a guy I work with wrote it...

http://www.pieglobal.com/pie-nailgun-safety.html

It seems like you’d be an moron for some of this to happen but I once almost took a nail to the head when I guy was nailing on some fascia at a roof edge. He actuated the safety guard on the edge of the wood but the nail shot by my ear. Also put one straight through my thumb when I was putting a chair rail up on a Plaster wall. The nail went in at an angle and Ricocheted off the plaster and came out the bottom, right through the middle of my thumb nail. Yea.. Sucked.. I’m no Dummy either, we just get complacent. Luckily it was a finish nail.
But for my sake if I’m on your roof, I’ll follow your rules if you don’t shoot me in the head with a nail!


----------

